# First buck with a bow



## Mark Charlesworth (Sep 29, 2009)

I got a small doe on opening day and had been targeting a big 12 point buck that I'd seen on my cam, and spooked up on two occasions. On Friday night, 11/6 saw the big buck 300 yards away on neighboring property. Rattled at him and grunted but all he did was look over because he had a doe with him. Well soon afterwards this guy came down the dirt road heading under my tree. He veered off twice but with some grunts kept him headed in my direction til he was broadside of me 20 yards away. I don't know how I steadied the shakes long enough to get my arrow through both lungs, but I was still shaking for 20 minutes afterwards and had to take my time getting down the tree. This was top two hunting experiences in my life, along with getting a turkey this spring....can't wait to bow hunt for turkey soon!! Thanks for the advice on this website and from friends, and look forward to putting another doe and a cull buck in the freezer before the season is over.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice, congrats to you.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Good job. I bet you are proud. Congrats.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Great work and story


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats on the beautiful buck.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

SWEET!!!!

Congrats!


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

Congrats! And Great Deer!


----------

